# My issue



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 21, 2022)

So about yesterday afternoon I was scrolling on Furaffinity and I came across three sponsored ad banners towards the bottom of the page, while viewing the three sponsored ads at the time, an intrusive thought manifested out of nowhere, manipulating me into thinking that whatever I think could be "magically" transferred online and what I was thinking about at the time was deleting some memories of mine. So, when I refreshed the page, I then became worried that whatever I was thinking about had been somewhat magically transferred to other people on here (specifically the owners of the three ads). What are some ways that I could overcome this? Is this just magical thinking? Feel free to give your opinions and advice on this.


----------



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 21, 2022)

Mind you that I was using my phone (Samsung Galaxy S2) when this all took place.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 22, 2022)

What am I reading?


----------



## Darin Waller (May 23, 2022)

This is why we don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 23, 2022)

MarcusMiles_3030 said:


> So about yesterday afternoon I was scrolling on Furaffinity and I came across three sponsored ad banners towards the bottom of the page, while viewing the three sponsored ads at the time, an intrusive thought manifested out of nowhere, manipulating me into thinking that whatever I think could be "magically" transferred online and what I was thinking about at the time was deleting some memories of mine. So, when I refreshed the page, I then became worried that whatever I was thinking about had been somewhat magically transferred to other people on here (specifically the owners of the three ads). What are some ways that I could overcome this? Is this just magical thinking? Feel free to give your opinions and advice on this.


I would honestly advise consulting with a psychiatric professional. That sounds like psychotic behavior — specifically delusions and paranoia. It could be an indicator of underlying mental illness. If you’re using any psychoactive drugs frequently, that could also be causing some of these thoughts.

Best thing to do is to explain your symptoms to a medical professional as they can help you more than anyone on a random forum will be able to.


----------



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 23, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I would honestly advise consulting with a psychiatric professional. That sounds like psychotic behavior — specifically delusions and paranoia. It could be an indicator of underlying mental illness. If you’re using any psychoactive drugs frequently, that could also be causing some of these thoughts.
> 
> Best thing to do is to explain your symptoms to a medical professional as they can help you more than anyone on a random forum will be able to.


Yes, that definitely sounds like a great idea. I've been trying to deal with this myself for the longest and my mind just finds a way to manipulate me into thinking shit like this is real when it's definitely not. Just had another issue like this just this morning where my mind just convinced me that I somehow magically transferred an intrusive thought to the people who make "TF/TG art" on DeviantArt, and it convinced me that I had them believe that some of my memories have been permanently erased or altered, even though I haven't been on DeviantArt for a hot minute.  I'm just sick of all of this bullshit my own mind puts me through and believe me I try not to take any of this seriously and ignore it like a regular person, but like I said early on, my mind always finds a way to fuck with me.

Sorry if I sound crazy, but I needed to get that shit off my chest.


----------



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 23, 2022)

Darin Waller said:


> This is why we don't do drugs, kids.


lol


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

MarcusMiles_3030 said:


> Yes, that definitely sounds like a great idea. I've been trying to deal with this myself for the longest and my mind just finds a way to manipulate me into thinking shit like this is real when it's definitely not. Just had another issue like this just this morning where my mind just convinced me that I somehow magically transferred an intrusive thought to the people who make "TF/TG art" on DeviantArt, and it convinced me that I had them believe that some of my memories have been permanently erased or altered, even though I haven't been on DeviantArt for a hot minute.  I'm just sick of all of this bullshit my own mind puts me through and believe me I try not to take any of this seriously and ignore it like a regular person, but like I said early on, my mind always finds a way to fuck with me.
> 
> Sorry if I sound crazy, but I needed to get that shit off my chest.


Its a good thing you realize this is an issue. When you acknowledge there is a problem then you are more receptive to there being a solution. I have a feeling that if you keep looking for a solution everything is going to work out for you.


----------



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Its a good thing you realize this is an issue. When you acknowledge there is a problem then you are more receptive to there being a solution. I have a feeling that if you keep looking for a solution everything is going to work out for you.


Valid points you've made. If you don't mind, I would like to go into more detail on the re-occurring situation today.

I was going through these weird delusive thoughts that convinced me that if I have the mere thought of my memories being erased, those thoughts would be transferred to DeviantArt to the people who make "TG/TF" art. I at first try to ignore this and not make a big deal about it like previously, but unfortunately, I ended up following what my mind said, which left me to believe that my memories were stolen, interfered, or erased by people from DeviantArt.


----------



## Smityyyy (May 23, 2022)

MarcusMiles_3030 said:


> Yes, that definitely sounds like a great idea. I've been trying to deal with this myself for the longest and my mind just finds a way to manipulate me into thinking shit like this is real when it's definitely not. Just had another issue like this just this morning where my mind just convinced me that I somehow magically transferred an intrusive thought to the people who make "TF/TG art" on DeviantArt, and it convinced me that I had them believe that some of my memories have been permanently erased or altered, even though I haven't been on DeviantArt for a hot minute.  I'm just sick of all of this bullshit my own mind puts me through and believe me I try not to take any of this seriously and ignore it like a regular person, but like I said early on, my mind always finds a way to fuck with me.
> 
> Sorry if I sound crazy, but I needed to get that shit off my chest.


That definitely sounds like delusions. Could be something like OCD or something totally different like schizoaffective disorders. I’d definitely talk to someone about it because there is help for things like this! Getting treatment early helps stop the problem before it worsens. Good luck!


----------



## MarcusMiles_3030 (May 23, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> That definitely sounds like delusions. Could be something like OCD or something totally different like schizoaffective disorders. I’d definitely talk to someone about it because there is help for things like this! Getting treatment early helps stop the problem before it worsens. Good luck!


Correct. By the way, do you honestly believe that I was in the wrong for believing whatever my mind was convincing me? What are some ways that I should've handled it?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 24, 2022)

MarcusMiles_3030 said:


> Correct. By the way, do you honestly believe that I was in the wrong for believing whatever my mind was convincing me? What are some ways that I should've handled it?


I wouldnt say you were in the wrong, you aren't really in control of what your brain is telling you with these issues. Whenever this comes up again just try to remind yourself that these are delusions and that they are not real and can not hurt you. I agree that early treatment will greatly help. I also advise to not look at anything related to conspiracy theories.


----------

